# Hummel Piano Sonatas



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

They aren't all on youtube, but if you have a subscription to naxos music library, you can find 9 piano sonatas by Hummel. Some of them are quite nice. I really enjoy no. 2 and no. 6 especially, the latter of which was a grand sonata written in the 1830s, I believe, and is highly elaborate with techniques not dissimilar from Chopin. 7, 8, and 9 are earlier works I believe, and they take after Mozart and Clementi, as does no. 1. 7 is particularly nice in that way. 3 and 5 are in the keys of F minor and F sharp minor, and have their moodier attractions. 

On the whole, if Clementi sonatas are to be known as they are, I believe the same should be true for these works of Hummel. A concert could program Beethoven and Schubert sonatas and a well picked Hummel sonata would not sound lacking on such a program, and offer and interesting stylistic comparison.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I don`t know the Piano Sonatas, but he did write 3 very nice String Quartets- Op.30. Of course they are never played and except for the Delme Quartet they are never recorded(I may be wrong about that). They where composed about the same time as the Beethoven Op.18, and while the Beethoven works are sort of summing up of the"Classical Style" the Hummel works are on the cusp of the early "Romantic" period.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

#houghhough


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This series on the Newport Classic label are worth a listen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joe B said:


> This series on the Newport Classic label are worth a listen.


Just ordered vol 1 and 3 ( two out of stock) have to dig deeper.
Thanks Joe .


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Which of Hummel's piano sonatas do people consider his finest as I'm preparing a discussion on the keyboard sonata genre and want some 'specimens' for illustration purposes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Try this one: 




It's perhaps the most elaborate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks so very much!! I'll get onto it right away.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christabel said:


> Thanks so very much!! I'll get onto it right away.







Try this one also.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you, Pugg. They're quite engaging works aren't they?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hummel's piano sonatas are pretty good. But his piano trios are really excellent!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Hummel's piano sonatas are pretty good. But his piano trios are really excellent!


I am glad to say one can have both


----------

